# Apfelwein ?



## burch (Apr 5, 2010)

I`m making a 5gal. batch and was wondering about back sweetning. Has anyone used the same apple juice to make it for a sweetener and if so how much for 5gal. Also, I was wondering about Cinnamon sticks and how much to use for a gal. I don`t wanna do the whole 5gal. in case I don`t like it. I would love to hear what some of ya did to this recipe. 

Burch


----------



## St Allie (Apr 5, 2010)

For backsweetening my apple wine.. which had water added.. I bought some of the apple flavoured pancake syrup from the supermarket and added it to taste before bottling.. This worked well.

Allie


----------



## Hoggy (Apr 5, 2010)

I back sweeten mine with sugar. For a five gallon batch I add 3 - 6 inch cinnamon sticks to the primary.


----------



## St Allie (Apr 5, 2010)

hey Hoggy ..

nice to see you back online.. you been away for a month or so?

Allie


----------



## Hoggy (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks Allie. Yes I have not had a lot of time to spend online lately but I try to check back in every so often.


----------



## burch (Apr 6, 2010)

Hoggy said:


> I back sweeten mine with sugar. For a five gallon batch I add 3 - 6 inch cinnamon sticks to the primary.




I was hoping to add my cinnamon after I racked and that way I could flavor just a gal. to try out. Is it o.k. to add the cinnamon to the second rack and if so how much for 1 gal. ?


----------



## Hoggy (Apr 6, 2010)

Sure you could add it to the secondary. I would probably just use one stick of cinnamon for a gallon. I tie a string around my cinnamon sticks and suspend them in the wine. I use the rubber bung to secure the loose end of the string.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 6, 2010)

Ive used the apple juice many times to sweeten back my wine but I would condense it so as to not dilute it too much. I do this by simmering it on the stove top till its about 1/3rd its size. I would also add pectic enzyme to the juice that you are adding. As far as how much all depends on how sweet you like your wine and thats a personal thing. For 5 gallon I iuse about 1 quart of simmered juice so about 3 quarts to start with.


----------



## burch (Apr 13, 2010)

Should I stabilize in the primary before racking and adding my sweetner ? Also how long after stabilizing should I wait to sweeten ?


----------



## pittspur (Jul 23, 2010)

I've been playing with my apfelwein. I made the 5 gallons and really didn't care for it - very dry and not much taste at all. I bottled it and it has been sitting for 3-4 months, as I've been hoping it would improve. However, I still don't like it. Last night I started some playing with it. I opened up 5 bottles and threw in 1 can of frozen apple juice concentrate (and sorbate). It is much tastier now. sg went up to 1.017. Not perfect, but now drinkable (for me). I am thinking of trying some other things with it - spicing it somehow, I am digging around to find suggestions.


----------



## ffemt128 (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm with Wade, I made a fpac with apple juice about the same quantities as he used. about 2 1/2 quarts simmered down to 1 quart then added. Back sweetens and also brings back the apple flavor. I spiced mine on the front end.


----------



## gunwolf (Aug 16, 2010)

I bottled my apfelwein two years ago. it came out dry and harsh. I did not make this again.while cleaning a cellar closet last week I stumbled upon a case that got over looked. I refrigerated a few bottles and tested the next day. it had great carbonation, smell of apple juice, smooth flavor, and a great fresh apple juice aftertaste. I now only have two bottles left...I am afraid to drink them, then there gone.
Now I may make another batch.


----------



## benjaminmofo80 (Sep 23, 2010)

*Applewein*



burch said:


> I`m making a 5gal. batch and was wondering about back sweetning. Has anyone used the same apple juice to make it for a sweetener and if so how much for 5gal. Also, I was wondering about Cinnamon sticks and how much to use for a gal. I don`t wanna do the whole 5gal. in case I don`t like it. I would love to hear what some of ya did to this recipe.
> 
> Burch



I love apples and all the awesomr foods/ drinks they make I know strained and perserved apple is good. I just wanna learn more from every body else about pinneapple....


----------



## benjaminmofo80 (Sep 23, 2010)

Not the master but by SCIENCE you should be fine


----------



## Libertybrewer (Jun 15, 2017)

gunwolf said:


> I bottled my apfelwein two years ago. it came out dry and harsh. I did not make this again.while cleaning a cellar closet last week I stumbled upon a case that got over looked. I refrigerated a few bottles and tested the next day. it had great carbonation, smell of apple juice, smooth flavor, and a great fresh apple juice aftertaste. I now only have two bottles left...I am afraid to drink them, then there gone.
> Now I may make another batch.



I found some the other day in a box that had 09 written on the cap. I wonder how it will be?


----------



## Mismost (Jun 15, 2017)

I have made several batches and never back sweetened. My first impression was similar...hot, tart, nasty dry. Give it a year and it is a very pleasant dry white wine....little to no apple flavor, but good. I need to another 10 gallons or so because once it is a year old, it goes pretty fast.

Libertybrewer....8 years may be pushing the envelope! Won't know until you pull that cork.


----------



## Ron0126 (Jun 15, 2017)

pittspur said:


> I've been playing with my apfelwein. I made the 5 gallons and really didn't care for it - very dry and not much taste at all. I bottled it and it has been sitting for 3-4 months, as I've been hoping it would improve. However, I still don't like it. Last night I started some playing with it.  I opened up 5 bottles and threw in 1 can of frozen apple juice concentrate (and sorbate). It is much tastier now. sg went up to 1.017. Not perfect, but now drinkable (for me). I am thinking of trying some other things with it - spicing it somehow, I am digging around to find suggestions.



I backsweetened mine with 1 cup brown sugar, 3 cinnamon sticks, a cup of honey, and a can of Old Orchard Apple Juice Concentrate (three gallon carboy). Took it up to 1.02 but DANG it's good. I'm trying to let it sit in the carboy until September/October but I don't think it's gonna make it that long!


----------



## Mismost (Jun 16, 2017)

Ron0126 said:


> I backsweetened mine with 1 cup brown sugar, 3 cinnamon sticks, a cup of honey, and a can of Old Orchard Apple Juice Concentrate (three gallon carboy). Took it up to 1.02 but DANG it's good. I'm trying to let it sit in the carboy until September/October but I don't think it's gonna make it that long!



Yeah well that is due to your "immature pallet". Once you have "evolved" you will appreciate dry wines and their subtle nuances (no matter how crappy they really taste). You will learn to say stuff like hints of saddle leather, autumn leaves, and fresh mowed hay....none of which makes a damn bit of sense...but if you swirl your glass just right as you hold it up to the dim light, those around you will nod and go UMUM, yes, yes.

Actually happened last night at a little wine tasting we stumbled onto in town.The wine expert was just about to delve deeper when this ole cowgirl walks in, grabs a glass, loudly proclaims " I damn sure hope this one tastes like wine" as she sucked down about half a glass. Her eyes got big as she swallowed hard and offered her opinion "Is that crap spoiled? That just sucks!"

I laughed so hard my my side hurt and my friends were embarrassed. My wife and numerous others were giving me hard disapproving looks, which for some reason just tickled me even more. I grabbed the ole cowgirl and we headed outside to sit on the patio and discussed pompous *******s and burnt out taste buds. She told me this guy shows up once a month with his Picks. You get to taste, but you gotta listen to too. Seems nothing in life is free anymore. 

Myself, if you like it, I love it. I quit making wines the other people want them. I make wines the way I want them.....and off-dry ain't a bad word in my book.


----------



## Ron0126 (Jun 16, 2017)

Mismost said:


> Yeah well that is due to your "immature pallet". Once you have "evolved" you will appreciate dry wines and their subtle nuances (no matter how crappy they really taste). You will learn to say stuff like hints of saddle leather, autumn leaves, and fresh mowed hay....none of which makes a damn bit of sense...but if you swirl your glass just right as you hold it up to the dim light, those around you will nod and go UMUM, yes, yes.
> 
> Actually happened last night at a little wine tasting we stumbled onto in town.The wine expert was just about to delve deeper when this ole cowgirl walks in, grabs a glass, loudly proclaims " I damn sure hope this one tastes like wine" as she sucked down about half a glass. Her eyes got big as she swallowed hard and offered her opinion "Is that crap spoiled? That just sucks!"
> 
> ...



HAHAHA! Love it!
I question anyone who knows what saddle leather, autumn leaves, freshly mowed hay, pencil shavings (really?), or cat pee (double really?) tastes like. Most of them have never even touched a saddle, have never raked leaves, and have never even been near a hayfield. Have they eaten pencil shavings or had a cat pee on them? Maybe ...


----------



## Ambugaton (Jun 16, 2017)

I made a batch of this using Edwort's recipe. Is that the same one you used? My first impression when fermentation was near complete was a little thin and lacking a lot of apple flavor... but I didn't get any harshness. I did add some additional apple juice (didn't simmer it) and bumped up the SG a little when moving it into a 6 gal carboy. It has a nice apple flavor now but we will see where it lands when fermentation ends. I may use the above method (reducing to 1/3) and add that after it is stabilized. I've had bad experiences with cinnamon sticks in wine... I think I will skip that. 

Good luck! Hope it turns out.


----------



## Ron0126 (Jun 16, 2017)

Mismost said:


> I make wines the way I want them.....and off-dry ain't a bad word in my book.



I agree!!!


----------

